# yugioh club



## ijy (Jan 27, 2009)

well I thought that since there isn't any thing about yugioh on this website I  thought I would start a club. enjoy!


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 27, 2009)

Yu-gi-oh! is like the reason everyone thinks Pokemon is childish. :(

I'm actually okay with yugioh, it's that I don't have any new cards.(when in the world were Syncro and Tuner cards introduced?) I still duel my brother from time to time, and I'm just starting to watch Waking the Dragons, so you could say I'm getting back into it.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't say I liked the anime too much but the games and the cards were pretty damn awesome. I don't really play them anymore but yeah.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 27, 2009)

I love playing yu-gi-oh. I play it every day at school with a group of friends.



superyoshi888 said:


> Yu-gi-oh! is like the reason everyone thinks Pokemon is childish. :(
> 
> I'm actually okay with yugioh, it's that I don't have any new cards.(when in the world were Syncro and Tuner cards introduced?) I still duel my brother from time to time, and I'm just starting to watch Waking the Dragons, so you could say I'm getting back into it.


Everyone I play cards with doesn't think pokemon is childish, they probably like pokemon a lot.

The syncro monsters were introduced quite recently actually, I'd say about two or three months ago. The show is okay, I watch it sometimes and it's better than what it used to be in my opinion. If anything I watch it in case there are any previews for cards that will come out in the next booster pack.


----------



## S.K (Jan 27, 2009)

I gave up after the second anime series. The best card I ever got was Red eyes.


----------



## ijy (Jan 29, 2009)

right now I have a yugioh 5ds fetish, I have been watching the japanese episodes (which  are less corny than the Americans version)with subtitles.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard the english ones suck compared to the japanese ones. For one, when Yusei got amnesia, he could still remember his name and he told it to the kid right away. In the english one, he never told that kid his name. Plus they cut a bunch of the good parts out of the english version, which really sucks.


----------



## ijy (Feb 1, 2009)

I am on episode 44 which comes out in japan feb 2nd


----------



## turbler (Feb 3, 2009)

I like Yugioh, but the anime is mismade... honestly...
But Fanfiction .net or whatever it was has good stuff, see " Rising star to the heavens " It's a very good fic IMO.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 3, 2009)

I've always liked the idea of making decks. Very clever game but it went a bit far in my opinion, i love it though, with some older cards. Anyone remember when only the starter decks were out and the booster was blue eyes white dragon? My srongest monster was tyhone, I loved him.

	
	
		
		
	


	




So Cute!

My favourite card still remains til this day is King Fog.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 4, 2009)

Fun Fact: The game started out as just one game played in the original manga. It turned out to be the most popular, so they continued the manga focused on Duel Monsters and started making cards for it.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 6, 2009)

That's pretty cool, I didn't know that.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 6, 2009)

You can find the original anime (Not the one that starts with duelist kingdom) on youtube, but be warned as it is pretty violent.

Oh, another fun fact: Bandai had the original liscene(sp) to the card game, but it was a lot less faithful to the anime and manga than the Konami version.


----------



## ijy (Feb 6, 2009)

my favorite card is dragon master knight       http://i7.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/fe/1e/ef67_1.GIF


----------



## Vespiform (Feb 6, 2009)

Grr... I hate the overpowered cards. Any cards created after the Battle City era suck.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 6, 2009)

I really don't think they're over powered, they just have powerful combos with eachother.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 6, 2009)

Most of the over powered cards are hard to get on the field, and the ones that aren't are usually banned anyways.


----------



## ijy (Feb 7, 2009)

dragon master knight is a fusion of black luster soldier and blue eyes ultamate dragon and is the only monster that can defeat 5 god dragon without boosts(only light mosters can attack 5 god dragon)and both of them are leagle. also can anyone tell me when the next episode of yugioh 5ds (45) comes out?


----------



## turbler (Feb 7, 2009)

Anybody else play Yugioh Apprentice? (It lets you play online!) Unfortunately... I can't seem to find me a new patch... Anybody know where to find an up-to-date patch?


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 8, 2009)

ijy said:


> dragon master knight is a fusion of black luster soldier and blue eyes ultamate dragon and is the only monster that can defeat 5 god dragon without boosts(only light mosters can attack 5 god dragon)and both of them are leagle. also can anyone tell me when the next episode of yugioh 5ds (45) comes out?


Like I said, strong or overpowered cards are VERY hard to summon. That requires having 3 Blue-Eyes White Dragons on the field or in your hand(or your graveyard if you have Dragon's Mirror), 2 copies of Polymerization or similar fusion cards, Black Luster Ritual, Black Luster Soldier, a copy of Blue-Eyes Ultimate Dragon, and a copy of Dragon Master Knight, the latter two being hard to get cards. This doesn't have to be done in the same turn, but it still is quite difficult to get them out on the field and you would be better off giving Ultimate Dragon Axe of Dispair or a similar equip card.


----------



## ijy (Feb 8, 2009)

yes but I have future fusion and dragons mirror in my deck which let me summon dragon master knight instantly! (super special awesome)


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 8, 2009)

Is that a Y:AS reference i'm hearing. I love both of the Marik's Dark COuncil of DOom


----------



## ijy (Feb 8, 2009)

Marik:Shut up binky boy!
bakura:see I told you he said it 
marik: shut up kitty!
yugotas is awesome!!!


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 8, 2009)

Brains.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 8, 2009)

ijy said:


> yes but I have future fusion and dragons mirror in my deck which let me summon dragon master knight instantly! (super special awesome)


Not really. Future Fusion you to wait 2 turns to summon your monster, which by then your opponent can easily destroy it. Plus it doesn't work on Dragon Master Knight, but I think you already know that. Dragon's Mirror will only work when you have your Ultimate Dragon out on the field and Black Luster Soldier in your hand, field, or graveyard.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Feb 8, 2009)

Nah, good ol' Cyberstein would help you there.


----------



## ijy (Feb 9, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> Not really. Future Fusion you to wait 2 turns to summon your monster, which by then your opponent can easily destroy it. Plus it doesn't work on Dragon Master Knight, but I think you already know that. Dragon's Mirror will only work when you have your Ultimate Dragon out on the field and Black Luster Soldier in your hand, field, or graveyard.


yes but future fusion sends the fusion materials to the grave and so if you get dragons mirror within two turns you don't have to wait, plus it eliminates the possibility that your opponent will destroy future fusion. plus dragons mirror and future fusion count as fusion summons.

"brains"


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, but Dragon Master Knight cannot be summoned by Future Fusion because Blue-Eyes Ultimate Dragon is not a part of your deck. In order to activate it, you need to send your fusion material monsters to the graveyard from your deck only. You can use it to summon Ultimate Dragon by sending your Blue-Eyes to the graveyard and then use Dragon's Mirror to summon Dragon Master Knight once you have Black Luster Soldier in your hand. You don't HAVE to have Black Luster Soldier/Blue-Eyes Ultimate Dragon on your field if you have a substitute monster


----------



## ijy (Feb 9, 2009)

I never thought about that I am going to have to look it up.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, I tried Dragon Master Knight a while ago, and I didn't find it of much use, plus it's way too hard to get out and adapt to what your opponent may do. I stopped using it almost immediately after I got it. Wierd thing is somehow I have two and I have no idea how I got the other one. 

If I were to put fusion monsters in my dragon deck again, the only one would be 5 Headed Dragon (5 god dragon as it was called earlier) because with future fusion it sends 5 dragons from my deck to my graveyard, which is one of the easiest spots to get my dragons out from. I honestly don't even care if 5 Headed Dragon even makes it to the field, I just want my powerful monsters in my graveyard. Some of my favorite combos with that are to use level mod to get an Armed Dragon Lvl. 10 out, or even better yet, to get an armed Dragon Lvl. 7 out, tribute it for a Lvl. 10, clear my opponents field with the effect and attack directly.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 9, 2009)

Fusions are overrated anyways. The only place they are truely useful are in Elemental Hero decks. I'd stick to effect monsters. BTW, does anyone have White Horn Dragon? It is awesome!


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree, and no I don't have White Horn Dragon, I want one though. It has a good effect.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 10, 2009)

I used to make decks for fun, even if they did end up totally sucking. My brothers always got the good cards though. Like at the Yugioh movie, my brother got the magician-guy(forgot his name) while I got Watapon. I did get Blue-Eyes Shining Dragon when I bought one or two packs of the Movie cards from this gaming store that is really awesome. (It has Japanese Pokemon cards, Pokemon cards, Yugioh, DBZ toys, Beanie Babies, and just about anything collectible you could ever want.)


----------



## ijy (Feb 10, 2009)

my deck is based on the rise of the dragon lords structure deck with many changes and in the extra deck stardust dragon, blue eyes ultimate and dragon master knight. it used to have 5 god dragon ultimate rare limited edition but I lost it and to this day can't find it . my second favorite card is felgrand dragon. And does anyone know when yugioh 5ds episode 45 comes out?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 10, 2009)

No, I do not know when yugioh 5ds episode 45 comes out.

I have a lot of really good decks. I think my Crystal Beasts top all of them though. Oddly enough, it doesn't have anything higher than a lvl. 4 monster.


----------



## ijy (Feb 12, 2009)

if only we could duel. Hey we might be able to set up a duel asb thing but it probably wouldn't work.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, it would be cool if we could though.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 27, 2009)

I apoligise for the bump but I must announce, the new 5X anime series is actually quite good*. It has a much more interesting storyline and better characters than previous series. and I *hated* GX. 

*not including the motorbikes


----------



## ijy (Apr 23, 2009)

Hell yes it has a much better story line and better characters. Plus I think you will agree with me when I say that the japanese version is way better, right now the show is on episode 54


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 30, 2010)

I've been watching the old series on YouTube, haven't watched Season 0 for a while though, and I can't remember where the hell I'm up to!

I can kinda see why the Deck Master thing didn't catch on, though, how the heck are you supposed to know all their Deck Master Abilities anyway?

I even have a nigh-unbeatable Custom Deck based on the 12 Devas Digimon, it even has Zhuqiaomon as sort of a Rainbow Dragon style monster, but he can only be summoned through either a Spell or Trap!

And, yeah, I'm kinda getting addicted to 5D's too...


----------



## Shadow Serenity (May 30, 2010)

Wow, when was this made and why haven't I joined?

...oh, over a year ago, that's why. Silly bumps.

Well anyway, I'm totally addicted to the game still. I have like 12 different themed decks, but I don't really have many actual good cards to support them, so the newer ones are pretty bad. And to be honest, I'm not that good at the game to begin with.

My favorite deck is my Light/Dark deck that I had made even before the Chaos sets were released. I really want to make a good Chaos deck out of mine now, but I have no cards for it. And with the 20 or so sets released since (dear lord, I haven't gotten new cards is ages), I'd have to go buy them all individually on Amazon or something... which might actually be cheaper anyway, but meh.

As for the anime... I liked the original, but I only saw the last two seasons about... 6 months ago? I never finished it when it was actually being aired, so I went online and got caught up on that and GX. I honestly liked GX a little more than the original, though Jaden will never replace Yugi. I really hate 5Ds though. I've only seen... about half of one episode. My first thought was "Did they really take LittleKuribo's motorcycle jokes seriously or was this really planned from the beginning...?" Maybe it was just because I turned it on halfway through the episode, but between the dueling on motorcycles thing, the new Synchro monsters, I just couldn't keep up. I didn't know what the hell was going on on the field or anything.

Did someone mention something about being able to play online? I've been looking for something like that for ages, since the main "leader" of our dueling group moved away and we sorta stopped meeting, so I have no one to play against but myself.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2010)

There's only ever three people I can Duel against! We used to have a shop here in Leeds called City Cyber Anime, but it got  closed down... Every Saturday people met up and Duelled, traded or jus chatted, that's how I got a hold of my Red-Eyes Cards oddly enough! So I can kinda relate to how you feel!

Anyway, there is another person I know of who doesn't Duel any more but PhaRaoH assures me is REALLY good! So naturally you can guess how much I want to Duel her... Yep, that's right: I REALLY wanna take her on!

I wouldn't have minded Duelling her when I first heard she WAS a Duellist, but she apparently doesn't Duel any more cuz her brother died, which is really unfortunate, and I have a brother myself so I am quite sympathetic!

And I'm now gonna watch a Nazca Line (Earthbound Immortal, anybody) documentary, then I may jus consider posting my Custom Deck for opinions and views!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 5, 2010)

Yay I'm not alone:)
I agree with Vespiform mostly on how the new card are just retarded. However, I do have a select few cards from the G/X and 5ds series that have their purposes. Like I have the card "Scrap-Iron Scarecrow" Which came out in the 5ds series. It blocks an attack, then is placed back down. My friends absolutely hate it 'cuz I win a lot now when I used to be a pushover most of the time :) The G/X series... yeah that was terrible. But, there is one card, I wish I had it, but I don't know what series it is from. It is either called "Barrel Dragon" or something like that, and it destroys things >:) Other than that I mostly stay original.


----------



## Patar (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh man... Yu-Gi-Oh is now so addicting. Everyone was like oh, its gay to like CMON LETS DUEEEL :DDDD. So I caught the bug. I'm trying to build a new Water deck, but not sure if I should go with A Legendary Ocean deck or a Water Control. I need to beat my friend's Ancient Gear Deck. It beat my friend's tournament winning Hopeless Dragon deck D:


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 5, 2010)

if he's got ancient gears you might want to do control, but a theme that's more effective with that is Zombie. Especially if you can get "Zombie World" and "Red-Eyes Zombie Dragon". I've done it. it kicks all ass! ( not that you have to do zombies-it's just easier to find cards that work well with zombie types, in my endeavors anyway, that involve getting control of your opponent and his monsters.)


----------



## Patar (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah I'm probably going to try both. But Zombies won't win. He used his Ancient Gears and just demolished them. I used a machine deck too and lost even though I killed some of his best monsters. Also he has a bitchin remove from play deck so Zombies are screwed after that :D


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 5, 2010)

Zackrinian said:


> Yay I'm not alone:)
> I agree with Vespiform mostly on how the new card are just retarded. However, I do have a select few cards from the G/X and 5ds series that have their purposes. Like I have the card "Scrap-Iron Scarecrow" Which came out in the 5ds series. It blocks an attack, then is placed back down. My friends absolutely hate it 'cuz I win a lot now when I used to be a pushover most of the time :) The G/X series... yeah that was terrible. But, there is one card, I wish I had it, but I don't know what series it is from. It is either called "Barrel Dragon" or something like that, and it destroys things >:) Other than that I mostly stay original.


I believe Barrel Dragon has been around for ages: Keith used one in the first season of the anime (or was it the beginning of season two? Hell if I know. The semi-finals of the Duelist Kingdom series). I don't know what pack the card is in, though, or rather, how to obtain it. But yeah, its pretty cool.

So half of my decks are based around my characters, and I can safely say that Zombie decks own. Granted, I don't have much to work with outside of that one structure deck, but it still crushes my dragon deck (also molded mostly on the structure deck) pretty easily. Anyway, you wouldn't be using Zombies against his remove-from-play deck, Patar, so no reason to fear using them for that.

I honestly don't know what Water Control is/does, but water sounds like a good counter for an Ancient Gear deck either way, if just for the immediate realization that their powers will drop due to their machine-typing.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, it's not the one with three barrels, I know that. 

I have a Joey character Deck, and of whats printed in English (or at all), I'm only missing one card (oh no "Roulette Spider doesn't exist- and "Alligator's Sword" isn't printed in English D:) I'm missing "Graceful Dice"

After that, the deck will pretty much look like this (traditional format):
*Monsters (25)*
Red-Eyes Black Chick
Time Wizard
Swordsman of Landstar
Flame Manipulator
Baby Dragon
Witch of the Black Forest
Little Winguard
Rocket Warrior
Gearfried the Iron Knight (2)
Panther Warrior
Masaki The Legendary Swordsman
Kojicoci (2)
Armored Lizard
Axe Raider
Lava Battleguard
Swamp Battleguard
Battle Steer
Cyber-Tech Alligator
Jinzo
Red-Eyes B.. Dragon (original artwork)
Gearfried the Swordmaster
Gilford the Lightning
Red-Eyes Black Metal Dragon
*Spells (14)*
Monster Reborn
Pot of Greed
Card Destruction
Polymerization
Shield & Sword
Change of Heart
Release Restraint
Scapegoat
Sebek's Blessing
Lightning Blade
Megamorph
Sword of Dragon's Soul
Axe of Despair
Graceful Dice
*Traps (6)*
Graverobber
Skull Dice
Magical Arm Shield
Magic Jammer
Metalmorph
Call of the Haunted
*Fusions (2)*
Thousand Dragon
Flame Swordsman


----------



## Patar (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, a Water Control deck is... basically a "DAMMIT ITS PISSING ME OFF" kind of deck. You just screw around with their monsters, hand, traps and spells. It's pretty funny though. I saw someone use a Jinzo in their Water Control and it was pretty much downhill from there. I'm probably going to put together the A Legendary Ocean deck first then Water Control. The ALO deck, for me, is a mocking on my friend's Geartowns. Bad news is I can't get the structure deck. Only online since it's like a couple years old. And my parents won't buy it for me. But I'm playing with it on some sims. It's doing fairly well actually.

Zackrinian, your Joey deck is so totally epic that I want it. GIMME YOUR GILFORD :DDDD


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been working on it for a while now, thanks XD You can find "Gilford the Lightning" on Ebay or something, I bought the tin.


----------



## Patar (Jun 6, 2010)

We should duel :D There's an okay simulator. Kaiba Corp. Go Google it. I just downloaded it but it's weirdish.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know... It's not that I don't want to, but I'm not sure if I can download it.


----------



## Flygon1 (Jun 6, 2010)

I never really got into Yu-Gi-Oh until recently. When I was younger, I used to just look at cards with my best friend (who used to be a competitive duelist), and he gave me some of my favorites, like my Blue Eyes White Dragon and Hyozanryu. Last August, I started watching the Abridged Series out of boredom, then got really into it and watched the entire original series in Japanese, Season 0, and the first season of 5D's. So I dug up my old cards (2005 old) and it turns out I have a fairly decent A Legendary Ocean expansion. It's a shame many of the cards are banned. :/


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 6, 2010)

Patar, if you get a chance to try out that online duel simulator thing, let me know if its any good. I found it a while back and just haven't gotten around to actually downloading/fiddling with it.

Zack, that's like a perfect replica, which is cool. But is the deck itself any good in practice? A lot of Joey's cards are luck-based, or situational. Not that I'm saying you shouldn't use it or anything, I'm just curious how well it actually plays. Oh, and no, either there's another Barrel Dragon that I don't know of or you have the name wrong, but it's obviously not the one I'm thinking of, then. :P

Flygon, the Abridged Series is epic, isn't it? :D I don't worry so much about the banned cards, because the way my friends play(ed), we completely ignored the banned lists, so unless you're like joining an official tournament or have a really picky opponent or something, you its probably more trouble than its worth to follow the lists.

We had a shop down here called Beaver's Wallpaper (no really), and for whatever reason, they also sold trading cards for all kinds of games, and every weekend they'd have a YuGiOh tournament where the winner got a free pack of their choice. I was never good enough to compete in a tournament, but one time my friends Jack, Cory and I pooled our cards and made one deck out of them and entered it. I wouldn't say it was a competitive tournament, but it wasn't full of beginners either, but either way, Jack won (using our pool deck, since we obviously couldn't have the three of us teamed up). So yeah, that was pretty sweet, but anyway, that was the only time I've ever followed the ban lists.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, the name is wrong... The deck itself works pretty well, from my experiences. The only real stickler I find is the card "Magical Arm Shield" because your opponent needs to have two monsters on the field, and if you play the deck my way, you can pretty effectively keep your opponent with one monster unless they're using "Ultimate offering" or their monsters are _Damn_ strong, which you have "Panther Warrior" and "Gearfried the Iron Knight for basically, and "Axe  Raider" if you're in a pinch. Another thing that sucks is summoning "Red-Eyes Black Metal Dragon" because you have to summon it from your deck. I wish I could get "Roulette Spider" and "Alligator's Sword", however. I don't particularly like "Armored Lizard", and "roulette Spider's Effect is just plain epic, no matter how dangerous it can be. It is:

Halve your life points, then select the strongest monster on the field, and flip a coin.
If Heads: Number your opponent's monster zone 1-5 from left to right. Roll a dice and the selected monster attacks the monster zone that corresponds to the result. If the result is 6, your opponent is attacked directly.
If Tails: Number your monster zones 1-5 from left to right. Roll a dice and the selected monster attacks the monster zone that corresponds to the result. If the result is 6, you are attacked directly.

I love it. Me and my friends play with traditional format, so I can pull off this deck. I still produce decks that follow the current banned/restricted list, however. I do that to keep in mind the cans/cant's if I ever join a tournament. And judging by my friend's collective frustration with most of my decks, I would kick some serious ass.

EDIT!: Something I forgot to mention was, originally, there were far to many lv5 and above monsters in comparison to the ones lv4 and below, so I fixed that by adding five more monsters, getting to a grand total of 25 monsters. Before, there were like 7 lv5 and above, but only 13 lv4 and below. That doesn't sound bad, but it is. Also, "The Legendary Fisherman" and "Insect Queen" (which I don't actually have), are supposed to be in the side deck, where Joey keeps them. I do have "The Legendary Fisherman", but not "Insect Queen".


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 1, 2010)

um, revive?

I am worried, to a degree, about the possible strength of two decks I recently made, that I would like to possibly use in some tournaments. Both I made sure are up-to-date with the forbidden/ban list. I just didn't know where else to get assistance.

the first is a Dark World deck. I like it, but it seems... weak-ish. as a heads up, I don't have Reign-Beaux, so don't try to mention it.

*Monsters*
CopyCat
Kuriboh
Gren, Tactician of Dark World
Kahkki, Guerilla of Dark World
Scarr, Scout of Dark World
Marshmallon (yes.)
Broww, Huntsman of Dark World
Hunter Dragon
Beiige, Vanguard of Dark World x2
Pitch-Black Warwolf
Brron, Mad King of Dark World x2
Renge, Gatekeeper of Dark World
Darkfire Soldier #2
Zure, Knight of Dark World x2
Dark Blade
Goldd, Wu-Lord of Dark World
Sillva, Warlord of Dark World
Brain Crusher

*Spells*
Marshmallan Glasses x2 (see? a purpose.)
Horn of the Unicorn
Dark Energy
Ballista of Rampart Smashing
Gateway to Dark World x2
The Reliable Guardian
Mystical Space Typhoon
Ookazi
Magical Mallet
Back to Square One
Misfortune
Dark World Lightning
Mystic Plasma Zone

*Traps*
Blasting the Ruins
Miniaturize
Ordeal of a Traveler
Call of the Haunted
Divine Wrath

So yeah, that. I'm not too sure about it, but it has some nice strategies.

This other one I like better, but it has less of a theme.

*monsters*
Charcoal Inpachi
Kuriboh
Mask of Darkness
Dice Jar
Armored Zombie
Kryuel
Wall of Illusion
Newdoria
Senju of the Thousand Hands (which I wish was Manju of the Ten Thosand Hands, but)
Pitch-Black Warwolf
Malice Doll of Demise x2
Abaki
Inpachi
Darkfire Soldier #2
La Jinn the Mystical Genie of the Lamp
Zure, Knight of Dark World
Opticlops
Archfiend Soldier
Great Maju Garzett
Summoned Skull
Zera the Mant

*spells*
Zera Ritual
Rush Recklessly
Mystical Space Typhoon
Mask of the Accursed
Axe of Despair
Malevolent Nuzzler
Symbols of Duty
Ectoplasmer x2
Ookazi x2
Swords of Revealing Light
Magical Mallet 
Back to Square One
Shield Crush

*traps*
Call of the Haunted
Dust Tornado 
Magic Cylinder
Waboku
Scrap-Iron Scarecrow

The second one is more my style, negate just about anything that comes your way/beatdown, so. I love the Ectoplasmer/Malice Doll of Demise combo, and the Scarecrow is plain annoying. thoughts/help appreciated.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm afraid I don't know anything about any new releases within the last like two years, so I cant' really help with the Dark World deck. The other one, though... it seems a bit... strange. I've never heard of half the cards (man, I'm so out of date...), so I'm sure that doesn't help, but from the ones I do recognize... 

The basic monsters look rather weak. Last I checked, wasn't 1900 attack the "level 4 powerhouse" stat? Opticlops, La Jinn, etc. have 1800, so they'll probably be crushed against a beatdown-style deck. I'm curious why you have Zera the Mant in there, too. If I remember, he doesn't have an effect, so he's kind of a waste to summon. Unless you have some reason for it with the cards that I don't recognize to support him.

Ookazi? Isn't that that spell that does an auto 800 LP damage? To me, it seems like a waste of a draw, honestly. The rest looks alright, I suppose.

Like I said, I'm really outdated, so for all I know, the deck works fine, but it looks off from my perspective. I'm sorry I can't be of any _real _help.

In other news, I really want to build a Chaos deck, but I don't have any of the necessary cards, save a spare Chaos Sorcerer.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, The Mant doesn't have an effect, but he does work well as a 2800 beatstick. His main purpose, however, is to be a sacrifice for my Great Maju Garzett, whose attack points become double of what the monster used to summon him had for an original attack (if that makes sense), so 5600 attack isn't bad.

And I'm fairly certain that the average attack stat in any regular old deck is around 1600, so 1800 is decent.

Charcoal Inpachi is a level one Pyro-monster with 100 attack and 2100 defence.
Scrap-Iron Sacrecrow is a Normal Trap Card that negates your opponent's attack, and is then set back face-down.

Those are really the only ones I can think of that are really new-ish (in Charcoal Inpachi's case)


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Sep 1, 2010)

Ahh. Well, I'm sure there's better monsters than Zera for that, but that still pretty cool.

I dunno, maybe it's just how I play, since I'm mostly playing... against myself. But my fiend deck has a lot of monsters with 1600 attack, and it gets owned by most of my other serious decks. Granted, it doesn't have the best support for them, either. At least you have equip cards for power boosts.

Those are two of the new ones to me. That scarecrow trap thing is sick. No drawbacks?

The ones I don't recognize are: Kryuel, Abaki, Zure, Knight of Dark World, Symbols of Duty, Back to Square One, and Shield Crush. I'd look them up on Wikia, but for whatever reason it refuses to load.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 1, 2010)

ah. Kryuel is like Newdoria, but only you have to flip a coin, and call it right.

Abaki is a level three Fiend Monster with 1700 attack and I honsetly forget the Defense. It's low, okay? If it is destroyed by battle (I think, anyway, it's not right in front of me) both players take 500 damage.

Zure, Knight of Dark World is just a level four monster with 1800 attack.

Symbols of Duty is an equip spell card that allows you to resurrect any monster from your grave for the price of a normal monster on your field. (it's kind of like a stupid premature burial)

Back to Square One is a normal magic card that allows you to return one monster on your opponent's side of the field to the top of their deck at the cost of one card in your hand. (very useful, actually)

Shield Crush, like the name indicates, destroys one defense-position monster on the field.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Sep 1, 2010)

Hm. Well, I'm still a bit iffy on the 1800 monsters, but the spells seem to make up for that. Any type of monster revival is useful. In fact, I think I'd rather have Symbols of Duty over Premature Burial.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 1, 2010)

well I don't really understand why they banned Premature Burial in the first place. I say let them have three of them. They're down 2400 life points, not me.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Sep 2, 2010)

That's banned now too? o.O It's not like it's a free summon... I guess reviving monsters is really more important than ever. I rarely follow the banned rules since I don't partake in any tournaments.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 3, 2010)

I know, I just recently began following it religiously (almost) when I got interested in entering tournaments. Monster Reborn just got reinstated in the Limited list, however, which will make many competitive duelists happy.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 3, 2010)

The show would be much better if it were more "YAY LET'S DUEL" rather than "ahaha ancient egyptian pharaohs/millenium items/god cards, also i send you to the shadow realm now", imo. And now I've typed that I realise that basically means it'd have no story whatsoever except Yugi and pals entering tournaments over and over. I'm easily entertained.

ith regards to the game I have no actual cards since I've nobody to play YuGiOh with and can't be arsed to collect them, but I do have a game on the DS. My main deck is a Light-based one mostly full of the girliest monsters available and it kicks ass. robably because it has two Blue-Eyes Toon Dragons which are insanely convenient to summon, but. I'm also toying with a Fiend deck whose strategy revolves around Gravekeeper's Servant and Skull Invitation, which seems equally effective.

Also if Yami Bakura still manages to beat me after I ruin his Destiny Board at the last moment just one more time, I will break something.
Also, Mako. Fuck Mako.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 3, 2010)

In all my days playing Nightmare Troubador, I have beaten Yugi twice, and NEVER beaten Bakura. I've never met Mako, though...


----------



## Phantom (Sep 3, 2010)

Can I make a YuGiOh Abridged club? *laughs* BROOKLYN RAGE!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 3, 2010)

Super-Mega awesome. (I think that's it, but it feels like it's missing something...)


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Sep 4, 2010)

I quite agree, Mike. Though sometimes the story part is entertaining, it was... reused a bit too much. Also... the general concept of "I want to destroy you, let's play a child's card game first" was pretty.... weird. I mean, yeah, they tried to make it look like it was required with the whole Egyptian god cards concept, but. They're still just cards... it was sorta a lame excuse. Not that I can think of a better way to force the card games, but meh.

Also, I've discovered that no matter which game I play (since I have about seven for the GBA), Mako is usually one of the hardest opponents. 

By the way, the phrase is "super-special awesome". :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 4, 2010)

Shadow Serenity said:


> Also, I've discovered that no matter which game I play (since I have about seven for the GBA), Mako is usually one of the hardest opponents.


It's that damn Umi/Tornado Wall combo. Also Torrential Tribute. AND he seems to be able to magically make me draw the worst opening hands possible. Not sure how much of that applies to Nightmare Troubadour alone, but.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Sep 4, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> It's that damn Umi/Tornado Wall combo. Also Torrential Tribute. AND he seems to be able to magically make me draw the worst opening hands possible. Not sure how much of that applies to Nightmare Troubadour alone, but.


Ah. Yeah, I should know, I use that combo myself. Admittedly, it's not in an aqua deck but rather a stall deck, but still, it's most effective.

I haven't actually played that Nightmare Troubadour, but in whatever ones I have, most opponents have the same overpowered traps (Mirror Force, etc.), and Torrential Tribute is one of them, so I don't associate that with only Mako. Still annoying as all hell.

Sucks when you get a bad hand, too. That's just bad luck, though.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 5, 2010)

Shadow Serenity said:


> Sucks when you get a bad hand, too. That's just bad luck, though.


_But it always happens against Mako_

Still, Ishizu is the worst. I don't remember the names of the cards she uses but one removes all the cards in your Graveyard from play and the other switches your deck and your Graveyard. Then she ends her turn, you go to draw a card and...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 5, 2010)

it's called the reverse of the worlds or something like that. I have it.

Ah! it's called Exchange of the Spirit (or something close to that)


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Sep 6, 2010)

Ah, that... I remember seeing it used in the Anime, but I've never had this displeasure of facing it myself. That's a one-turn kill if you draw it in the opening hand... that should be banned. Overpowered much?


----------



## Byrus (Sep 6, 2010)

...Oh what the hell, joining. I don't really play the card game in person anymore, I mostly play the DS games. I have Nightmare Troubadour and the world championship 2007 one. I think I've pretty much done all there is to do on NT, but the other one.... damn, there's lots to do on that. It's definitely a lot more challenging too.



Shadow Serenity said:


> Ah, that... I remember seeing it used in the Anime, but I've never had this displeasure of facing it myself. That's a one-turn kill if you draw it in the opening hand... that should be banned. Overpowered much?


 Nah, you need 15 cards in your graveyard to use it. In all the times I've faced Ishizu she's only ever managed to pull it off against me once. Honestly, she's really easy otherwise.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm fairly certain it is banned. 

Just checked. it is.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Sep 6, 2010)

Byrus said:


> ...Oh what the hell, joining. I don't really play the card game in person anymore, I mostly play the DS games. I have Nightmare Troubadour and the world championship 2007 one. I think I've pretty much done all there is to do on NT, but the other one.... damn, there's lots to do on that. It's definitely a lot more challenging too.
> 
> Nah, you need 15 cards in your graveyard to use it. In all the times I've faced Ishizu she's only ever managed to pull it off against me once. Honestly, she's really easy otherwise.


Yeah, I -think- WC2007 is the one I play mostly. I'd get others if I could afford them.

Oh, okay. In the show there was only 6 cards in the graveyard, I think, so I suppose it makes sense that the actual card had more limitations. It's still banned, though, haha. I guess even with only 15 cards, it's a bit strong.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow it's been a while since I posted here... The lataest game I have is World Championship 2008. I keep trying to find 2010, but it's really hard. To answer an older question, Premature Burial is banned because if it is returned to the hand by cards like Giant Trunade, the monster isn't destroyed and you can use it again. Even at the cost of 800 life points it's over powered because in todays format you can easily swarm the field and take out more than 8000 life points in a single turn. That makes the 800 life point cost virtually meaningless.

I like going to tournaments when I can, but I don't get the oppertunity very often. The last time I went was for the Absolute Powerforce sneak peek. I won, but I was disappointed that the shop didn't get the cool placemat for the winner, or the t-shirt. I did get 12 free packs though!


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Sep 16, 2010)

That makes sense, I suppose. I didn't know the monster isn't destroyed, I assumed that was just a bug when that happened in the games. I thought the monster's destroyed once Premature Burial leaves the field at all.

I'd have preferred the 12 free packs over the placemat any day.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 16, 2010)

Shadow Serenity said:


> Oh, okay. In the show there was only 6 cards in the graveyard, I think, so I suppose it makes sense that the actual card had more limitations. It's still banned, though, haha. I guess even with only 15 cards, it's a bit strong.


I saw that episode today, and it was Kaiba who only had six cards in his graveyard. You need at least 15 in your own to use it, and Kaiba had used Crush Card and Virus Cannon to destroy most of Ishizu's Monster and Spell cards, so yeah.

...ooh, Solomon Muto just traded me a Blue-Eyes for my Nutrient Z in Nightmare Troubadour. As if the Light monsters I _already_ had didn't kick enough arse >:3


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 17, 2010)

Shadow Serenity said:


> That makes sense, I suppose. I didn't know the monster isn't destroyed, I assumed that was just a bug when that happened in the games. I thought the monster's destroyed once Premature Burial leaves the field at all.
> 
> I'd have preferred the 12 free packs over the placemat any day.


To clear it up, the wording on the card is "When this card destroyed, destroy the equipped monster." Removing a card from the field is not the same destroying it, because removing it from the field usually means sending it to the hand, and 'destroy' means sending it to the graveyard. I hope this fully clears it up for you.

Oh, and I still would have recieved the free packs, but I still should have recieved the mat and shirt which is why I was disappointed.


----------

